# EMERGENCY - Horses for adoption!



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I'm not sure whether to put this under "other pets" or "rescue", but here it is. I just saw this on another message-board and wanted to get the word out on here if possible. Sounds like they need a lot of help. I hate to see ANY animal put down without cause.

*From Sh. Yard Sale: FREE HORSES TO GOOD HOME!!Horses are going to slaughter on Saturday 2/5/11. FREE!! Dr. Stearns, DVM passed away & his son wants everything liquidated immediately, leftover horses go to slaughter this Sat. Currently of 52 horses there are still 23 mares some w babie...s on board, stud is 16.3 TB Stud Conley Key. All free and papered. Call 440-463-42880, 57882 Wright Rd, Barnesville, OH*


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How sad. Guess the son didn't inherit his father's love of animals. 'Free to good home' horses and 'liquidated' in the same sentence makes me very, very uneasy.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Bumping up for the horses! cooper's mom I think have or had horses. Maybe she might be interested.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Is there such thing as a horse rescue group that could step in and help?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Horse Rescue Ohio - W.H.I.N.N.Y. | Why Horses In Need...Need You. Non profit horse rescue Ohio

Last Chance Corral :: Ohio Horse and Foal Rescue


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

A lot of my friends on facebook have been posting this up and a lot of comments are saying they have all been adopted out.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I just contacted a Golden person in Ohio, a vet's wife, but the phone number above has 1 too many numbers in it-is that the one posted?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed the two rescues that GoldenLOver found. I guess we will see if they can do anything.


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

how sad i wish i had places for horses to stay..... hope they all get homes!!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I guess that I should have done more research before posting this. I just typed the address into GOOGLE and it had MANY hits. Apparently this is either a hoax, or it has at least been going around for a while.

I apologize to anyone who may have spent time/money trying to see what could be done. I guess I am just too gulible or soft-hearted or something.

tom


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is the reply I got from Last Chance Corral
Update: we are aware of it, and we have received confirmation that the horses have been placed. If you would like to help, please check out our website. We start our foal season tomorrow. Any help you can give us to save these babies would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

FinnTastic said:


> Here is the reply I got from Last Chance Corral
> Update: we are aware of it, and we have received confirmation that the horses have been placed. If you would like to help, please check out our website. We start our foal season tomorrow. Any help you can give us to save these babies would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


 
THANKS FinnTastic!!! I guess it wasn't a hoax afterall!

SO GLAD THAT ALL THE HORSES HAVE NEW HOMES!!!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Haven't read beyond the first post, but the horses have been placed.


----------

